# Resources > Education Center >  >  Revival of this Forum

## Amethyst Star

I've been thinking along with others about potential projects that we could work on: updating tutorials, writing new ones, compiling information from past posts, etc.  I was just thinking that if we pushed the idea and really tried to get others involved, we could get a lot accomplished in this respect.

I was thinking that we could put different projects into separate posts and even if people could just look up posts that relate to that topic, I and possibly some others might take the time to filter through that information and come up with new compilations to which we could refer new people with redundant, repetitive questions  :wink2:   We could also make posts on how we could update current tutorials and what new information we could put in them or even things as simple as checking grammar and general typos.

Is anyone with me?  Most of us are on break right now, so...

-Amé

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Amethyst Star_
> *I've been thinking along with others about potential projects that we could work on: updating tutorials, writing new ones, compiling information from past posts, etc. *I was just thinking that if we pushed the idea and really tried to get others involved, we could get a lot accomplished in this respect.
> 
> I was thinking that we could put different projects into separate posts and even if people could just look up posts that relate to that topic, I and possibly some others might take the time to filter through that information and come up with new compilations to which we could refer new people with redundant, repetitive questions  *We could also make posts on how we could update current tutorials and what new information we could put in them or even things as simple as checking grammar and general typos.
> 
> Is anyone with me? *Most of us are on break right now, so...
> 
> -Amé*




I am with ya Amethyst star! 
Just yesterday I went over all the Tutorials that I have made and spell checked them all. Many errors I found.
I am concerned that the Tutorials is getting a bit muddled up. Any Ideas for that?

----------


## Amethyst Star

I was thinking of placing a "wanted ad" in the User Announcements to join the Ed. Team.  As far as this forum, I'd think that the Ed. and Research Teams would be two of the most important.  I mean, we're all about teaching people here about LDing.  I'll probably do that tomorrow, that is, unless something very wierd happens and someone doesn't think this is a good idea  :tongue2: 

-Amé

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

Yes! I am with you. Updating the tuorials is a great idea, though i cant think of many things to add to it. It's already so comprehensive . . .

----------


## carrathanatos

If someone can give me something to write about, I'm pretty sure that I can write something pretty decent on it (the topic).

----------


## Barbizzle

I wrote a tutorial on the history of lucid dreaming.  What cultures have sued it, where its been, how the name got formed, and modern day research. I already sent it to seeker... Its 6 pages long so its going to be a bit before he gets a chance to read it.  But once its read, I think it will be enjoyable for everyone to read  :smiley:

----------


## dudesuperior

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *I wrote a tutorial on the history of lucid dreaming.*



http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24798

I found that a very good read   ::mrgreen:: 

And 'My God!' this place is sooooooo quiet!

----------


## WolfBlade

I agree with dudesuperior.  Where the heck is everybody?  Before me I thought I read the last post in the entire Ed. Team forum was almost two months ago?  wow...  Anyway, yes, revamping the forums would be a great thing, but also would require much commitment.  We'd probably be spending a lot of time doing so...  Anyway, yes, lets get to it as soon as possible!!

----------


## dudesuperior

> _Originally posted by WolfBlade_
> *I agree with dudesuperior.  Where the heck is everybody?  Before me I thought I read the last post in the entire Ed. Team forum was almost two months ago?  wow...  Anyway, yes, revamping the forums would be a great thing, but also would require much commitment.  We'd probably be spending a lot of time doing so...  Anyway, yes, lets get to it as soon as possible!!*



We could do a bit of advertising in signatures, but since there is nothing really to do in here I don't think many people are going to care about joining or taking parting the ed team.

----------

